# Doesn't the Orca frame come with the Zeus seatpost??



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm buying an Orca frame. The first time I talked to the shop, they told me it comes with the zeus seatpost. I talked to them again and they said it doesn't come with a seatpost. I feel like I'm getting screwed. Can anyone tell me whether it does or doesn't include the seatpost?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

No it does not. Takes a 31.6. I picked up a Record post to match everything else going on the frame ('07). The frame did come with an FSA headset and spacers which was a surprise.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Stratmosphere said:


> No it does not. Takes a 31.6. I picked up a Record post to match everything else going on the frame ('07). The frame did come with an FSA headset and spacers which was a surprise.


Thanks, Strat. I knew it came with the FSA headset, but had thought it came with the seatpost as well (since Zeus is an Orbea product).


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I think they would love to sell you the Zeus stuff. I think they have an overstock on those parts. Also, I wasn't sure about the seatpost setback and I don't want a big setback. I just have to build up the frame now. This thing is dialed. Magical. -P


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Mine is supposed to come in on Tues. Looking fwd to it, but not really looking fwd to dealing with with the shop so I may take it elsewhere to get it built up.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

My last frame change I had a shop do it. They did silly things like losing a cable end in my FSA bars (rattles on bumps) and putting a bunch of electrical tape on the underside downtube to hold a cable in place. The function was good, but the asthetic was poor. Plus that rattle is a joke and he suggested jamming some foam in there instead of taking it apart and doing it right. I think that says it all. Especially on a Colnago frame with Record components. -P


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Stratmosphere said:


> Plus that rattle is a joke and he suggested jamming some foam in there instead of taking it apart and doing it right. I think that says it all.


Yeah, definitely time to find a new shop.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Newridr: I was trying to save a little money on my build so I ordered an alloy post and planned to get a Zeus post a little later. Today when I picked up my bike they told me that the Zeus post had come with my frame and I could just have it. I was shocked - I had budgeted $140 for it. I had them put it on and rode out with it.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw on the box my frame came in that the Zeus post was listed as part of it. Nicely the shop never pushed me to buy it, but I think they are stuck with it. -Pete


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it's included with the retail price of the frame so they should have given it to you or credited the price to you. I think Newridr had it right.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

My wife's Diva frameset didn't come with the post. Maybe their shipping them with framesets now. The 31.6 seatpost size isn't as common as 27.2. I wasn't a big fan of the seatpost anyway. The saddle slipped too many times on my Orca.


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine was in the box with the frame, the shop did not charge me for it.


----------

